

Wall Street Loves Its HP 12c Calculators - rbanffy
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2011/05/04/wall-street-loves-its-hp-12c-calculators

======
zwieback
Here at HP in Corvallis there are still a lot of engineers that worked on the
12c and other calculators and some of the spirit remains, despite the trials
and tribulations we've gone through.

~~~
rbanffy
Cool to hear that. Those were outstanding designs.

The HP-85 was the first desktop computer I touched. To this day I want one (I
have a fairly extensive collection of vintage computers). I'd settle for an
87, but finding one in working condition is just too much luck to ask for.

